
Ask HN: Have you received a response for YC Winter 2018 application? - asnyc
- Or will all invites&#x2F;rejects be send out on October 24th itself ?<p>- Do the late applications start getting looked at after October 24th - or only after first round interviews are complete ?
======
karma1
I'm curious too, any updates if anyone has gotten an acceptance/rejection
email yet? Good luck to everyone with their ideas regardless!

------
matdehaast
Nope haven't got anything yet, also patiently waiting!

Last batch the emails went out pretty late on the day. However, the one before
that came out a day earlier if I recall correctly.

------
veonax
We had a video interview on Oct 19, and we haven't got any news afterwards
(outside of the US, FYI). A little bit anxious to be honest.

~~~
elixirera
Are you guys international?

------
top256
AFAIK they send "yes" and "video interview" before the flat "maybe next time".

------
nurkhz
last time we've got an invitation from YC. Now I've checked once again to mail
and around 1 pm (PST) they send it. I suppose we have to wait few more hours
to get invitations. :) good luck all.

~~~
asnyc
Congratulations, you must be one of the first ones :) Makes sense to give re-
applicants preference if they have developed well since last time.

~~~
nurkhz
3x time or so growth. we'll see. more excited than anyone else actually :)

~~~
asnyc
Your company is interesting, found it from your submissions history

~~~
nurkhz
thanks man. will see. fingers crossed!

------
kunalrd2000
so far i dont see any views on youtube so more curious.

~~~
asnyc
Read somewhere that having more views is not necessarily a good thing :) It
might imply that they could not take decision right away

------
chike_udenze
anyone gotten their decisions yet?

------
top256
so :) Any update? News?

------
sbussard
no news here yet

------
bryanchappell
I just asked in [https://yc.metachat.com/](https://yc.metachat.com/) about the
timeline for invites / rejections and learned that they should be sent out
around 8pm PST

------
Morbax_HR
please join to t.me/ycombinator_winter2018 and lets make live discussion like
it was previous batch

~~~
joachimdb
fyi: there's already a discussion happening on
[https://yc.metachat.com/](https://yc.metachat.com/) (re-posting because it
was flagged below but I don't understand why)

